# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Результаты теста антивирусов на быстродействие (май 2011)

## olejah

Быстродействие и ресурсоемкость антивируса для большинства пользователей являются одними из наиболее важных характеристик наряду с качеством самой защиты. На эти характеристики обращают внимание в первую очередь при выборе и покупке антивируса не только домашние пользователи, но и корпоративные заказчики. Никому не нужна мощная, но слишком ресурсоемкая антивирусная защита, при которой просто невозможно будет использовать компьютер для дела.

И если качество защиты оценить самостоятельно довольно трудно, то замедление загрузки операционной системы и других программ, "тормоза" при копировании файлов и загрузке веб-страниц вы заметите с первых же минут работы. Предел мечтаний обычного пользователя – не только надежный, но и практически незаметный антивирус!

Цель данного теста - показать, какие персональные антивирусы оказывает наименьшее влияние на осуществление пользователем типовых операций на компьютере, меньше "тормозят" его работу и потребляют минимальное количество системных ресурсов. 

В процессе тестирования мы измерили и сравнили параметры, которые оказывают непосредственное влияние на восприятие пользователем скорости работы антивируса, а именно:

 1. Время загрузки операционной системы.
 2. Размер потребляемой антивирусом памяти и уровень загрузки процессора.
 3 .Скорость копирования файлов (оценка быстродействия антивирусного монитора).
 4. Скорость сканирования (оценка быстродействия антивирусного сканера).
 5. Скорость запуска пяти распространенных офисных программ.

Полученные в ходе теста результаты дают ясное представление о быстродействии представленных на рынке антивирусных программ. Сопоставив эти данные с результатами других тестов Anti-Malware.ru, любой пользователь сможет сделать осознанный выбор в пользу того или иного антивирусного решения.

Далее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

